# VIP 722 recorded program transfered to dvd



## froggio (May 20, 2008)

Hi,
I have a VIP 722 with Dish Network subscription and I also have a Panasonic DVD recorder. I have recorded a few shows on the Dish DVR hard drive that I'd like to save on a DVD (ram, r, r dl, rw etc) and I connected the DVR to the DVD recorder. I get the image recorded on the disc but no sound. I tried every cable connection possible, RCA, S video, nothing seems to work. Any ideas?


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

froggio said:


> Hi,
> I have a VIP 722 with Dish Network subscription and I also have a Panasonic DVD recorder. I have recorded a few shows on the Dish DVR hard drive that I'd like to save on a DVD (ram, r, r dl, rw etc) and I connected the DVR to the DVD recorder. I get the image recorded on the disc but no sound. I tried every cable connection possible, RCA, S video, nothing seems to work. Any ideas?


That's strange. I'm doing the same thing with my 622 and it works flawlessly. I use the composite outs of my 622(yellow, red and white) to the composite inputs of my Sony DVD recorder. Then I feed the composite outs of my Sony DVD recorder to a spare composite input of my Sammy DLP. Maybe you have a bad audio cable? Are you using both audio channels or just one? Is there some audio configuration on the Panny DVD recorder that is not set correctly?


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

One other thing. Does the Panny DVD recorder have a digital tuner? If so it may need to be set to except a line or composite input. Oh, and one other thing :welcome_s


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

froggio said:


> Hi,
> I have a VIP 722 with Dish Network subscription and I also have a Panasonic DVD recorder. I have recorded a few shows on the Dish DVR hard drive that I'd like to save on a DVD (ram, r, r dl, rw etc) and I connected the DVR to the DVD recorder. I get the image recorded on the disc but no sound. I tried every cable connection possible, RCA, S video, nothing seems to work. Any ideas?


I have a 722 and a Panasonic DVD recorder. I use the 722's TV1 RCA outs with no problem. Not HD with surround sound, but it does work.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

froggio said:


> Hi,
> I have a VIP 722 with Dish Network subscription and I also have a Panasonic DVD recorder. I have recorded a few shows on the Dish DVR hard drive that I'd like to save on a DVD (ram, r, r dl, rw etc) and I connected the DVR to the DVD recorder. I get the image recorded on the disc but no sound. I tried every cable connection possible, RCA, S video, nothing seems to work. Any ideas?


Perhaps a dumb question, but are you actually connecting audio cables to your DVD input?

If you are using RCA component... you need 1 cable for video + 2 cables (left and right) for audio. IF using S-video, then you connect the S-video for video + 2 cables (left/right) for audio.


----------

